
Ask HN: Looking for applications that create/manage lots of files - pratchett
I am currently doing research on a new abstraction for files. For usecases, I am looking for applications that create&#x2F;manage a lot of files (perhaps temporary files). I know that some mail servers store each email as a separate file. Going by a previous post (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12209028), Angular development involves a lot of files being created. Compilers seem like another application that create temporary files.<p>Are there other such applications&#x2F;scenarios that I am missing?
======
rurban
The perl5 testsuite handles and creates several thousand files, many in
parallel.

